# Five-Finger Bags



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have run out of the very few 5-finger bags that I had, and am in need of more for nefarious purposes. I found the http://fujipub.com/gargoyle/cigarbags.html link, but I really don't need 1,000 of these. Does anyone have like 100 they would like to get rid of, or are there a few other folks that would like to split an order?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, I have like 50 I could spare... at least to tide you over...

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That would be cool bro, and you know I'd have to hurt ya for doing that!

:biggrin:

This would be a good opportunity for others interested in blowing off a limb (someone else's) to get in on the act. If you've got a hankerin' to build your own cigar bombs, let me know!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> That would be cool bro, and you know I'd have to hurt ya for doing that!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> This would be a good opportunity for others interested in blowing off a limb (someone else's) to get in on the act. If you've got a hankerin' to build your own cigar bombs, let me know!


 He, he.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I would go in on a split - I hate the idea of cigars rubbing together during shipping. Probably more OCD than reality, but nothing's worse than having a great smoke ruined by some chafing.

Maybe we could find a few more guys and all have plenty for the next 10 years =)


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Chafing ruins more than your cigars... It can ruin your day. LOL

I'd be interested in a split


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Cigar Jack said:


> Chafing ruins more than your cigars... It can ruin your day. LOL


:lol:

This ought to cure what ails ya: Anti Monkey Butt powder


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I'd also be down for a split.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> :lol:
> 
> This ought to cure what ails ya: Anti Monkey Butt powder


Awesome solution! Sprinkle that all over your gars and it will second for some aging bloom too =) I wonder what kind of flavor it would add to the profile. Hopefully not monkey butt...

So if we pulled the trigger now, that would be bout $8 a head, and 250 a person... Anyone else interested to bring down the numbers?


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

I would be interested in getting in on a split.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I want in on the split!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like we have 7 people interested in a split:

PremiumsOnly
Cigar Jack
Kass
Barnz
Alnpd
tx_tuff
Webmeister

Now a 1,000 lot split 7 ways is still not a whole number. One more gets everyone 125. Any more takers?


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Doesnt matter to me. If more people want in then cool, if not then thats cool too.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, I would say round numbers don't matter. It would be best to round down to an even number, and the person who orders the lot and sends them out would keep the extras as payment for the hassle.

If done now, everyone would get say 160, and the person doing the order would get 200 for their time of posting them to everyone - sound fair?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey if y'all still need or want somebody I'm game. Those bags look pretty sweet.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be interested in jumping in on the split.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a tip for when they arrive!!! They will be in two boxes. They are laid 2 different directions and in bundles of 100. Just a heads up instead of counting them all out!!!! I did the last split. You may want to get with Cigarmony and do a blank cigar band split at the same time!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> :lol:
> 
> This ought to cure what ails ya: Anti Monkey Butt powder


Dude...for the recoed...I will NEVER play trivial persuit with you. the knowledge you hav of so many things kills me. I would be humiliated. so crazy eights it is.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Dude...for the recoed...I will NEVER play trivial persuit with you. the knowledge you hav of so many things kills me. I would be humiliated. so crazy eights it is.


Bill, that's some funny stuff there! My head is indeed full of useless knowledge TOO FULL - there's crap everywhere... lol ... and yes, I have a Doctorate in U-Triviology (Useless Trivia)  Tell ya what, you and I team together - we smoke some cigars, drink some adult beverages and I bet we forget about playing a stupid trivia game! :lol:

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like we have our eight now! 125 bags each

PremiumsOnly
Cigar Jack
Kass
Barnz
Alnpd
tx_tuff
ER Doc
Webmeister

I'll place the order as soon as I have a moment to get caught up (busy day), and PM everyone with the details. Shortly, everyone will be sufficiently stocked with bomb-making materials!

:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Giddie up! Can't wait to lock & load!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks web.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Michael, for doing this. I can't wait.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah thanks!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Aight folks - placed the order this morning and they tell me to look for the package in a day or two. They didn't know the total until it shipped, so I guess we'll find out soon enough. I'm going to the cabin Friday after work, so if they don't come in tomorrow it will be Monday before I can do anything. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks man, we appreciate you helpin us out!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks again!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Package received today, and PM's sent to split participants.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent back


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have not forgotten about y'all. I was at the cabin all weekend, but I did get all of the boxes packed. I have an offsite team meeting all this week, and hope to find some time to print the labels and get the boxes to the post office though. I'll post here again when I am successful.

It's been a rough week and it's only Monday!


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

No prob. Just sitting here waiting patiently.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone wanna do a mini-split? I only need 15-20ish and I can take care of business :biggrin:


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Anyone wanna do a mini-split? I only need 15-20ish and I can take care of business :biggrin:


I will hook you up with 25. Send me your info privately and when I get em, i'll send some your way and hopefully I'll get one of those suckers back! :helloooo:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I must be getting senile... I forgot to post an update in this thread. I dropped the packages off early this morning at the PO, so you guys should be seeing them soon. Just what we need - more bombs in the air!


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

If anyone doesn't want the full amount I'd also be interested in some of these. Not sure how many I'll be able to afford, but shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahhhh said the mad bomber after opening up a package of much needed bomb making supplies! Let the bombing begin!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Got mine today also


----------

